# Red dustbin



## Leoroel (Apr 11, 2010)

I don’t have access to post with a red dustbin sign. What does that sign mean and why can’t I open these post?


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

These sound like the post have been deleted. Can you link me to a section where you're seeing these?

Niall


----------

